# Refinishing



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

I figure this is probably the best place to take this questions. I just got some really od lures from my uncle today. They used to be my grandad's. They haven't been used in years and some look pretty rough. I was wondering if any of you guys had any tips for polishing them up and getting them in a usable condition. Thanks.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

First thing I would do is find out what type (brand name) lures they are.

Some of those older lures are worth good money and I wouldn't want you ruining the value by refinishing them.


If you are not worried about the value and just want to use the lures you can get a few cans of spray paint and repaint them or touch them up with nail polish.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, most of them don't have brand names on them. The ones that do are mostly Heddon. There are several SputterBugs, a few JitterBugs, and some Tiny Torpedos. I also got lots of various sized/shaped cranks. There are some that I've never seen anything like before. One of the one's I've never seen before is a Kautzky Lazy Ike-5. There's an Original Heddon Wood Zamagossa. How old is considered antique? Are there ways to clean up antique lures without them losing their value?


----------



## Tater_Hog (Oct 2, 2007)

CDL,

I get alot of beat up lures to paint in my custom painting business... Its very simple and easy to fix them up to a really good condition.. If you take your time and do it right they will look brand SINKIN NEW!!!! here is a guide to help you out... Its not writin in stone so if someone else chims in and has a better way to do it.. Feel free to help too! 

Step by Step Guide to recondition your bait! 

1. Sand the old bait! Basically scuff it up until you see no shine on the bait at all... you dont have to get all the old paint off if you really dont want too!!! Just trying to get a smooth surface.. you could start out with 320 grit sand paper.. or even 220.. But I normally use 320... 

2. Wash off the dust with Soap and water! Dry the bait really good! If the baits are balsa you might just want to BLOW the Dust off with a Compressor at 100 PSI.. and wipe with a tack rag! Balsa really soaks up moisture FAST!!!

3. Get some Bondo Glazing Putty! You can find it at most Automotive supply stores.. It comes in a tube.. You will need rubber gloves to spread it all over the bait! Wait about 20 mins for the putty to dry.. Basically your filling in the cracks and holes in the bait! you want a smooth surface before you paint it! 

4. You might have to do Step 3 more than once!! Depend on how big your holes are in the lure.. 

5. Sand the bait in water!!!! does 2 things.. Keeps the DUST LOW and off your sand paper!!! USE 400 GRIT here!!!! JUST DONT SAND A BALSA BAIT IN WATER!!! 

6. Wash off the dust again!!! And dry the bait out really good!! 

7. you could cover the bait with Devcon 2 ton epoxy to seal the wood back up! And the bait will hold up longer!!!

8. wait 24 hours for the devcon to dry and sand again!! 

9. Wash the dust again.. Now your ready to prime and paint the bait! 

10. Paint your bait! Just grap the paint and turn on some Jimmy!!! DONT JUST LISTEN TO JIMMY YOU GOT TO HEAR JIMMY!! if you hear Jimmy you will paint a KILLER PATTERN ON YOUR GRAND DAD's BAITS!!! 

11. Clear coat the bait with Automotive clear coat or Devcon 2 ton Epoxy! Make SURE YOU GET 30 min CURE TIME if your using epoxy! 

12.. If you dont want to do all that work!... Get a can of spary paint and Paint it!!! Wait 5 hours or so and GO FISHING!!! 

Good Luck!

Tater Hog


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

CDL said:


> Unfortunately, most of them don't have brand names on them. The ones that do are mostly Heddon. There are several SputterBugs, a few JitterBugs, and some Tiny Torpedos. I also got lots of various sized/shaped cranks. There are some that I've never seen anything like before. One of the one's I've never seen before is a Kautzky Lazy Ike-5. There's an Original Heddon Wood Zamagossa. How old is considered antique? Are there ways to clean up antique lures without them losing their value?



If you send a PM to luredaddy, I'll bet he'd be able to help you identify your lures. As Weatherby said, you don't want to ruin very valuable baits by refinnishing.


----------

